# when should I put frontline on my puppy?



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering when should I put frontline on him?
3 days after bathing or when?
It's been 15 days since his last bath, im planning to buy another one tmr, since it's been 5 weeks since i used the last one.
Can i use it tmr? Or do i have to bath him first and wait a few days?

Thanks in advance :laugh:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

As soon as they are completely dry you can put frontline on, they can't get wet for 24-48hrs after that.

They don't need a bath before you apply it


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the directions say that 24 after bathing is fine, or like Sagelfn said, 24 hrs after being wet, but you really don't need to bath the dog before applying. The stuff works great, it starts killing ticks and fleas within 30 mins.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

